# Clear acrylic tube lily pipes



## Garuf (21 Jan 2010)

Does anyone know where to get food grade clear tube? I plan to bend a section to form a outlet similar to the do! aqua jet rather than a standard lily, even better if it had a clean join so flow direction can easily be changed.

Does anyone know of anything readily available or where I can get the parts? I've looked at Loc Line which seems perfect and is what Tom Barr recommeded but it's chunky nature and my small tank size rule it out for me.


----------



## JamesM (21 Jan 2010)

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/?_from=R40&_trks ... Categories


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2010)

Cheers James, Trust you to be on form! Now to sort out my plan.


----------



## samc (22 Jan 2010)

i used the same stuff to make a reactor and my custom bends


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2010)

I want to make a jet style outlet, I'll be using two filters, one with a lily one with a jet. I wanted custom intakes too but It strikes me as a lot of work. I just don't know about the design I got some quotes for the glass ones made but it works out expensive when they want a min of 5 of each design.


----------



## samc (22 Jan 2010)

as a little tip from my experience, heat the outside edge more as it needs to stretch more. if you heat the inside too much it creases


----------



## Garuf (22 Jan 2010)

Do you know if it can be extruded? If so I reckon I could blow it to form lilys...


----------



## samc (22 Jan 2010)

i did have a quick go but didnt really work for me. you might have more luck though


----------



## OllieNZ (22 Jan 2010)

When I was doing aircraft compsites we had a job where we needed to make an intake with a piece pvc tube similar shape to the outlet of a lilly we heated the tube while pushing it over a waxed die to expand and shape it. The die was made of wood: filled, sealed and painted to a high gloss then waxed with heat resistant release wax. took a couple of tries to get it right it just takes the right amount of heating and pushing.

Hope this helps

Ollie


----------

